# Lure Contest?



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

If they had a Lure Making Contest on OGF, what do you think would be the criteria? I may be opening a preverbial can of worms here but how would the lures be judged? Who would judge them? How many lures could one enter? Would there be any prizes awarded? Ok, it's opinion time, calling all tackle makers, any ideas for a contest?


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

This might be a fun idea. I know I would do it.

1. Lure builders are paired up with a lure tester. 
2. Lure tester uses the bait in the field, and snaps photos of those fish caught on that lure.
3. Photos of lure and fish are posted on OGF for all to see.
4. Members of OGF vote on what lure/photo would be the winner.

Lure creator winners could be classified by the style of bait they make. 

Bass Category
Pike/Musky Category
Etc.....

You could post some sort of list finding out who all your Lure Builders and Testers are online. Then draw out of a hat the pairings. The Lure Builder mails some product to the Lure Tester, and the partnership begins.

flash---------------------------------------------out


----------



## williamonica0214 (Aug 1, 2006)

Great idea Flash Iwould sign up as a tester . though i mostly bass fish so would work out better for me to test bass baits


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

I'd sign up for a walleye baits, I fish alot so I can put it through it's paces pretty well and always have my camera with me. Kind of a cool idea.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Testers:

KSUFLASH
Williammonica0214
K gonefishin

Lure Builder Categories and Builders:

Floats------------KSUFLASH
Flies--------------KSUFLASH
Musky/Pike Lures
Walleye Lures
Bass Lures
Panfish Jigs
Trout Lures

Winner to get a cookie or doughnut on me....haha....I am sure we could figure out some sort of prize for participation. Maybe you could get a cool little star next to your name on the forums, notifying your fellow members that you participated in the contest and were the winner. The lure builder would also get something for participation.

Could do monthly contests, as some lures aren't used all year round. 

flash-----------------------------out


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

i could do anything to do with the ice


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

so would all or you have to rotate the baits? Everyone has there own opinion and style of fishing .


----------



## Weatherby (May 27, 2005)

I can test muskie lures.


----------



## jshbuckeye (Feb 27, 2005)

HMm im liable to get jumped on for this but its ok. I dont know if i was able to create those if i would want them in a contest to be judged alot of pride went into them and to have it judged? They are all awesome looking and would love to see a gathering of the baits and how they work though. Sorry feel free to rip.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow! I was righht about the can of worms


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Judged isn't quite the word I might use. It's more of a fun thing to do. The tester gets to try out some hand crafted gear, and the Craftsmen get to feel satisfaction that someone caught some fish with their stuff.

Where the luck is involved is actually using the gear to catch a fish. I would admit that the word "judge" could be used if the lure was sitting behind a piece of glass in a shadow box, but when you get to put one to use, it brings in that added luck factor of being in the right place at the right time as well.

The only thing really being judged would be the photos of the fish. The lure being in the photo is only a part of the entire picture.

The idea of sharing lures is an interesting one. If you had people that would be willing to ship the lure to somebody else after they used it, then it might work, but that would take alot more cooperation.

flash-------------------out


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm working on a contest of sorts that will, if it flies, allow 100% participation for all members. I think you'll _really_ like it. I can't add _any_ more details right now, but I will when the time is right.

The admin/management of this board is excellent and they've fostered an environment of sharing that is rare these days. It is their positive attitude that is responsible for the provision of this entire forum and I think that is a great thing. 

Stand by, but please be patient, if you would. There are some other irons in the fire at the moment.


----------



## Muskyman (Jan 30, 2005)

I could test some Musky lures and or Bass lures.


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I pour my own Senkos, I would have no problem whipping up a few batches for people to try out. All colors and "flavors" are available!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Just like to say thanks to all that responded so far to this post. I do apologize that I had more questions than answers when I started this post. I'm more at home to compete in a contest rather than running one. I know for a fact that if all of our OGF tackle builers and lure makers got together for a competition, the judges would certainly have their hands full. Happy Thanksgiving all!


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

Wolfhook120 said:


> If they had a Lure Making Contest on OGF, what do you think would be the criteria? I may be opening a preverbial can of worms here but how would the lures be judged? Who would judge them? How many lures could one enter? Would there be any prizes awarded? Ok, it's opinion time, calling all tackle makers, any ideas for a contest?


Whatever happened to this little contest- it seemed full of promise, heaps of keen participants (and promises), nothings happened. I can see all these guys holding back their 'best for the test', secretly fishing alone, in the dead of night, trying their secret innovations. 
I, being a foreigner (and very trustworthy), am even willing to be one of the impartial judges/testers, if that's all it takes to get it off the ground. pete


----------

